# Back Quivers



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

So now I am finally getting around to making one.

What characteristics did back quivers you like had?

What were bad things some had?

Just looking for general opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I would have a pocket for things like an extra string (small one) - I would have a second strap so it didn't move around so much and I would pad the inner top with fur or that sheep stuff to quite arrow noise (I would pad the bottom if using it for broadheads) that's it - have fun!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I would make sure it stays high on my back when I am walking. I hate reaching back there and feeling nothing.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

i guess i can squeeze this into this thread.

I recently got a longbow....thx again stiknstring

i have a bow quiver for but i really want it bare bow when i hunt this season.

I purchase a leather back quiver to use for hunting with the longbow.

my question:

i hunt mainly out of my climber and more times than not i take it with me that morning. how do i carry my back quiver and climber through the woods....with the least amount of noise? i can think of sever fixes but i was just wanted some input.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

If I were to try and make a back quiver, I would make it so the arrows load from the top but unload near the side/bottom. I have never used a back quiver but just watching people try to reach back over their shoulder and pull an arrow out and up at the same time seems to be a major pita.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

Things to have:


1. A wide strap
2. make sure it's deep enough.. the feathers should just touch the quiver.
3. thick, but not too thick leather.. around 8oz. That should give the right amount of suppleness and stiffness.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

AKM said:


> If I were to try and make a back quiver, I would make it so the arrows load from the top but unload near the side/bottom. I have never used a back quiver but just watching people try to reach back over their shoulder and pull an arrow out and up at the same time seems to be a major pita.


That's not a back quiver you are describing.

To make a back quiver easier to unload, you can carve an inverted keyhole shape let you pivot the arrows out. Dark Age Leatherworks makes great backquivers, like this left handed model. Super sturdy and well designed.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Warbow said:


> That's not a back quiver you are describing.


I was thinking of the Safari Tuff Arrowmaster Quiver when I posted. I always thought that I would be considered a back quiver.










Same as this but a whole lot easier to get arrows out of.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I make mine out of dried (not tanned) deer hide with the fur left on. Younger deer hides are thinner and more flexible, so make better small diameter ones than older deer it seems. I also use an old leather belt for the strap- I find this MUCH more comfortable (and adjustable) than the other style of just a plain strap. I haven't found a need for a second strap this way, it makes it easier to pull the quiver under my left arm for moving through thick bruch to prevent snagging, and it sure looks neat.

However, I'm really picky about mine. I prefer a very flat oval in the body (even if the mouth rounds open). Something that won't hang out and make it hard to grab another arrow because it's more circular. I also hate quivers that don't have a patch of something at the bottom- I use nother piece of deerskin, only with the fur up into the points. No noise this way. I don't sew the fur down, as I have to remove it to clean it from dried mud from blunts and what not. Lastly, I prefer mine a bit deeper than average, 24" being the minimum (my brother has a 22" deep quiver and says that he'd like his a bit deeper as well). This seems to catch the arrows better (we're tall and use longer arrows) and prevent further rattling. 

I know I'm really picky, but I really do prefer the back quiver to other types.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

AKM said:


> I was thinking of the Safari Tuff Arrowmaster Quiver when I posted. I always thought that I would be considered a back quiver.


I suppose you are right, but they are so different I have a hard time thinking of them as "back quivers," especially since people often rotate them to the side for easier access. I think of them as a form of side quiver, but that is probably wrong, too... I'm not sure what to call them.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> I was thinking of the Safari Tuff Arrowmaster Quiver when I posted. I always thought that I would be considered a back quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the Safari Tuff/Arrow master, is a back/side quiver. Meaning you can use it either or. You don't draw out of the top but you do draw from the side. It is an awesome quiver. Great construction, and the creator, Rod something or other, is an awesome guy. If you have any problems, he'll take care of them right away. 

If you weren't planning on making one, this is the quiver I would recommend.:thumbs_up


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Warbow said:


> I suppose you are right, but they are so different I have a hard time thinking of them as "back quivers," especially since people often rotate them to the side for easier access. I think of them as a form of side quiver, but that is probably wrong, too... I'm not sure what to call them.


You are correct. :nod:


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a leather backquiver with three straps, all adjustable. Great to adjust your quiver to your requirements. It always sits perfect after having adjusted it once to your needs and it keeps in place all day long!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a "build-along" for one of these out of leather on TradRag.com here:
http://www.tradrag.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=604

VERY nice project and a most excellent build-along tutorial


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would like to see a build along on here for a back quiver. I'm not experienced enough to do one but would love to see some of your guys.


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a backquiver fan, with strong design preferences. First, the leather needs to be stiff enough so that it stays put on your back. My first back quiver was suede leather and made by Neet. That leather was too soft and the quiver would constantly fold and rotate down my back. A royal pain. The leather should also be soft enough so that it can conform somewhat to your back and grip your arrows when you bend over. I have another quiver made from stiff latigo. If I bend over too far, all my arrows dump out! 

I also like a quiver to be deep enough so the fletching on the arrows sets just below the top of the quiver. When the arrows are low on your back like that, it's easier to reach back and grab them by the nock. They're also much less prone to snagging on limbs as you go through the woods.

I also have a preference to larger Howard Hill style back quivers, with a leather thong divider. I like the ability to carry a good mix of regular arrows, flu-flus, and random blunts, up to 2 dozen total if I want (even if I don't routinely carry that many).

I like the top of the quiver to have another layer of leather around it, or to be folded over. That stiffens that mouth and keeps it open so arrows can be replaced easily. Last, I like when the very bottom of the quiver has a protective layer of heavy latigo to help it keep it's shape and to protect against broadheads poking through. For the same reason, I also like an extra 4" band of leather going around the base of the quiver.

Beyond that, consider whether you want an outside pocket, knife sheath, or fur lining. Most quivers are slung over one shoulder, but some are worn in the center of the back like a backpack. Others have an extra strap that clips onto the main quiver strap to keep it more snug. There's all sorts of styles and prices, too. Everything from high end, stictched and tooled leather masterpieces to pre-cut assemble yourself kits. Or you can make your own. I'm partial to simplicity. This is one that I recently made in the style that I described. I intentionally used all the rough edges of the cow hide for trim work to give it kind of a rustic or maybe even medieval look. The pocket is big enough to carry a water bottle, camera, or the like.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Aplinbogen, many good points. I was originaly going to just braintan the hide, but after that, it makes me think that the quiver would be far too soft.

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii221/wis_archer/?action=view&current=Quiver1.jpg

That is a rough drawing of what I have in mind. I'd use a larger beaver hide that I'd tan as the material, with the fur on the inside of the quiver. I've boiled leather before and found it to work very well, so I think I can make a boiled leather cup that fits the inside bottom of the quiver to protect it. Same kind of stuff used for some leather armor. Tough stuff.

Any thoughts on it? It's not to scale, I figure it would be about 8" wide main tube, 6" front to back, as deep as need be for the arrows. The strap would be a single main strap with a side strap, the main ones having buckles to adjust length, with a ring in the middle that the adjustable side strap would connect to.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

This is my newest....


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I plan on using a beaver pelt for the material. What method of tanning would be best for a quiver? Veg tanning?

Thanks.


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got the Safari Tuff and love it. It is built to hunt and easy to use. You can't go wrong with it!


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> There is a "build-along" for one of these out of leather on TradRag.com here:
> http://www.tradrag.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=604
> 
> VERY nice project and a most excellent build-along tutorial


nice


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

TTT finally getting to that project, just in case there is any more input. 

After the back quiver than I will make a side opening back quiver.

Then I will make a field quiver....

This could get addicting!


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

I traded a longbow for a quiver made by a leather worker. I pointed him to this thread to get ideas..... this is what he came up with:


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's one I made out of rivercane and some artifical sinew, some buckskin for straps and a selway replacement gripper. Great for stalking, arrows are quiet, out of the way of overhead branches, and very easy to slip one out when needed.
















Ya wear it just like it sits in the first pic.


----------

